# Would you divorce wife if you found out she only made out with OM



## Stevenj (Mar 26, 2014)

I ask this because the guy in Louisiana that found out his wife was caught with Rep. Vance McAllister said the Louisiana Republican destroyed his life and marriage. Does making out rise the level of divorce? What if that was it and they did not have sex? Sure there is the public shame, but would you divorce your spouse if you found out they were just making out?

He said “I’m just freaking devastated by the whole deal, man. I loved my wife so much. I cannot believe this. I cannot freaking believe it. I feel like I’m going to wake up here in a minute and this is all going to be a bad nightmare,” Heath Pea**** told CNN Tuesday.


----------



## Catfish1986 (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't think they only made out. All cheaters say we only kissed. I'm sure there is MUCH MORE going on.

That's all we saw on camera. For the husband to have to see this played for the whole world!!!

Major Shame! My heart goes out to him and the kids!

They will all remember this day Forever!!!!!


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

There's always more than what one knows!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Catfish1986 said:


> I don't think they only made out. All cheaters say we only kissed. I'm sure there is MUCH MORE going on.
> 
> That's all we saw on camera. For the husband to have to see this played for the whole world!!!
> 
> ...


Why does your heart go out to him? The kids and his wife I can see, but he brought this on himself.

Or did you mean to type her instead of him?


----------



## cool12 (Nov 17, 2013)

adults rarely only make out.


----------



## Catfish1986 (Oct 26, 2013)

3putt said:


> Why does your heart go out to him? The kids and his wife I can see, but he brought this on himself.
> 
> Or did you mean to type her instead of him?


I mean her Husband Heath. Just saw his comments. Heartbreaking. He knows his marriage is over.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Just because they happened to smooch on camera doesn't mean they didn't get down and dirty... In his office, conference room, hotel...

Id bet my life savings it went beyond kissing. Come on that's rule 1 around here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Hard to say, though I understand his reaction. I'm sure that the public aspect of the betrayal must make it so much worse for him.

Also, I find it highly improbable that all they did was kiss.


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

I agree with the other comments, it's rarely ever just kissing, expire especially the way the way that video portrayed it. They looked pretty close and that wasn't a one time deal. 

#2, I think having your wife's affair spread out all over the nationwide news would effect your ability to reconcile. Talk about your triggers. There's a lot more to get over here than your average affair.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Catfish1986 said:


> I mean her Husband Heath. Just saw his comments. Heartbreaking. He knows his marriage is over.


Gotcha.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Catfish1986 said:


> I mean her Husband Heath. Just saw his comments. Heartbreaking. He knows his marriage is over.


The way they kissed they did more go to the bank on that one.
I hope Heath does commercials for his opponent.:lol:


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

If I discovered that my wife was Frenching with another guy, I'd leave her in a minute......and I'm not kidding.  Absolutely NO second chances. If she'd do that, she'd do a lot more.


----------



## Stevenj (Mar 26, 2014)

How do you add the saying at the bottom of your response?


----------



## Stevenj (Mar 26, 2014)

3putt said:


> Gotcha.


How do you add the saying at the bottom of your response?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Stevenj said:


> I ask this because the guy in Louisiana that found out his wife was caught with Rep. Vance McAllister said the Louisiana Republican destroyed his life and marriage. Does making out rise the level of divorce? What if that was it and they did not have sex? Sure there is the public shame, but would you divorce your spouse if you found out they were just making out?
> 
> He said “I’m just freaking devastated by the whole deal, man. I loved my wife so much. I cannot believe this. I cannot freaking believe it. I feel like I’m going to wake up here in a minute and this is all going to be a bad nightmare,” Heath Pea**** told CNN Tuesday.


I see you didn't get your copy of the cheater's dictionary yet. Let me give you a hand....

just kissed = oral

just oral = full sex

just sex = full sex many times

protected = bareback

1 week = 1 month

1 month = 3 months

3 months = 1 year

There's more but I think you get the point. Cheaters lie. You know how you can tell when they're lying? Their lips are moving.


----------



## 101Abn (Jan 15, 2014)

To add salt to the wound is this husband donated $5200.for him and another $5200 for his wife to this POS campaign who ran on a family values platform.not only divorce her but tar and feather the both of them.The congressman's office fired the woman,she was a staff worker.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I see you didn't get your copy of the cheater's dictionary yet. Let me give you a hand....
> 
> just kissed = oral
> 
> ...


Sigh...
Hello McFly!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Depending on the degree of submission and remorse...one may want to think about what the wayward will do to affair proof the marriage.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Stevenj said:


> I ask this because the guy in Louisiana that found out his wife was caught with Rep. Vance McAllister said the Louisiana Republican destroyed his life and marriage. Does making out rise the level of divorce? What if that was it and they did not have sex? Sure there is the public shame, but would you divorce your spouse if you found out they were just making out?
> 
> He said “I’m just freaking devastated by the whole deal, man. I loved my wife so much. I cannot believe this. I cannot freaking believe it. I feel like I’m going to wake up here in a minute and this is all going to be a bad nightmare,” Heath Pea**** told CNN Tuesday.


Yes. Making out is plenty initmate.


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Stevenj said:


> I ask this because the guy in Louisiana that found out his wife was caught with Rep. Vance McAllister said the Louisiana Republican destroyed his life and marriage. Does making out rise the level of divorce? What if that was it and they did not have sex? Sure there is the public shame, but would you divorce your spouse if you found out they were just making out?
> 
> He said “I’m just freaking devastated by the whole deal, man. I loved my wife so much. I cannot believe this. I cannot freaking believe it. I feel like I’m going to wake up here in a minute and this is all going to be a bad nightmare,” Heath Pea**** told CNN Tuesday.


Watch the video. These two had a history that didn't end with a kiss. My beliefs require actual adultery for divorcing a wife, but there is no question about it in regards to these two. Poly would provide the _coup de grâce._


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

HarryDoyle said:


> I agree with the other comments, it's rarely ever just kissing, expire especially the way the way that video portrayed it. They looked pretty close and that wasn't a one time deal.
> 
> #2, I think having your wife's affair spread out all over the nationwide news would effect your ability to reconcile. Talk about your triggers. There's a lot more to get over here than your average affair.


Gamma males can get over it. See: Broadwell, Scott, M.D.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes its a betrayal worthy of D.

And yet another example of the type of narcissistic POS's that are attracted to and run for political office for the most part.

Its a sad thing, but a large number of the people that run for office in politics are these self-centered a**holes out to get 'perks' and personal benefits for themselves...they haven't any desire to perform 'public service' in the manner most voters and citizens understand the concept.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> Watch the video. These two had a history that didn't end with a kiss. My beliefs require actual adultery for divorcing a wife, but there is no question about it in regards to these two. Poly would provide the _coup de grâce._


:iagree::iagree: Sigh...
Look again not just the kiss but HIS shirt half buttoned.
Yeah just a kiss.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> Gamma males can get over it. See: Broadwell, Scott, M.D.



Doormat.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Went to YouTube to look at it. That was the kissing of an established couple in regular relationship. It was an affirmation of relationship kiss more than raw horniness.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

GusPolinski said:


> I'm sure that the public aspect of the betrayal must make it so much worse for him.


That kinda takes, "expose the affair" to a new level.


----------



## Graywolf2 (Nov 10, 2013)

LongWalk said:


> Went to YouTube to look at it. That was the kissing of an established couple in regular relationship. It was an affirmation of relationship kiss more than raw horniness.


Exactly. It was like kissing goodnight after a date. What messed them up is that the security camera could still show what was going on after the lights were turned off. 

The man sets the code on the alarm system and turns off the lights. The video goes from color to black and white. She tilts her head up and he kisses her. Then they separate and walk out like nothing happened. 

I’m sure they thought that the camera couldn’t pick them up in the dark. Either that or they’re stupid.


----------



## 101Abn (Jan 15, 2014)

If I was the husband I would get some hookers and send them to the press with the storey they also met the POS at hotels.I would get some single moms to go to his press conferences and have them ask him if he wants to meet his kid.also could do is send fathers day cards from different kids.since he said he won't resign,then burn him out with all the dirt you can find.


----------



## adriana (Dec 21, 2013)

101Abn said:


> If I was the husband I would get some hookers and send them to the press with the storey they also met the POS at hotels.I would get some single moms to go to his press conferences and have them ask him if he wants to meet his kid.also could do is send fathers day cards from different kids.since he said he won't resign,then burn him out with all the dirt you can find.



Seriously?


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

101Abn said:


> If I was the husband I would get some hookers and send them to the press with the storey they also met the POS at hotels.I would get some single moms to go to his press conferences and have them ask him if he wants to meet his kid.also could do is send fathers day cards from different kids.since he said he won't resign,then burn him out with all the dirt you can find.


Even though it may be petty, I hope whoever runs against him hires Heath to tell the voters in detail just what a great friend and family guy he really is.:lol:


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Yes, if I were him. The reason is fairly simply. Back when it was unfolding in my own life, I used external validation heavily. To be known by everyone around me as ‘the spouse’ of this public spectacle would be too much. I couldn’t imagine having the news camped out waiting to interview me about my wife’s adultery. So, to save my own face, the only ‘safe’ option would be divorce where people would be much less likely to see me as an idiot, doormat, or weak man. I just couldn’t handle that (and would have blamed my wife for why the hell this was happening to me).


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Can someone provide a link? 
I'm curious to see the video.


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

lovelygirl said:


> Can someone provide a link?
> I'm curious to see the video.


'Kissing congressman' Vance McAllister: Will voters forgive transgression? (+video) - CSMonitor.com


----------



## Noble1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Just to answer the question in the title - Yes without any doubt.


----------



## Disenchanted (Sep 12, 2012)

Machiavelli said:


> My beliefs require actual adultery for divorcing a wife


I can make one of my GFs have a very wet orgasm with nothing more than a kiss. 

Just sayin'.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

Suddenly the late hours, missed phone calls make sense. But there is an intimate level of familiarity with those two, they are very comfortable together. Without a shadow of a doubt they've been screwing, but he's a powerful senator, unless she sues for unfair dismissal then they'll do their best to keep it hushed up.

Sorry for the poor husband, but props to him for throwing that hammer down and acting swiftly. I hope for her it was worth it destroying her family.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

tom67 said:


> 'Kissing congressman' Vance McAllister: Will voters forgive transgression? (+video) - CSMonitor.com


Thanx!


Seeing it with your own eyes makes it hard to leave behind and pretend like nothing happened!


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

cool12 said:


> adults rarely only make out.


He didn't kiss her like it was something rarely done.


----------



## sidney2718 (Nov 2, 2013)

101Abn said:


> To add salt to the wound is this husband donated $5200.for him and another $5200 for his wife to this POS campaign who ran on a family values platform.not only divorce her but tar and feather the both of them.The congressman's office fired the woman,she was a staff worker.


I LOVE that. Blame the woman. Clearly the congresscritter threw her under the bus. Wasn't that sweet of him? Shows what he really thought of her.


----------



## Jambri (Mar 19, 2013)

sidney2718 said:


> I LOVE that. Blame the woman. Clearly the congresscritter threw her under the bus. Wasn't that sweet of him? Shows what he really thought of her.


They are BOTH to blame. But in the grand scheme of things, the hypocritical politician didn't betray the husband to the extent that his own wife did. His so-called "friend" didn't take a vow to be faithful and forsake all others. The "supposed" wife DID.


----------



## Graywolf2 (Nov 10, 2013)

Disenchanted said:


> I can make one of my GFs have a very wet orgasm with nothing more than a kiss.
> 
> Just sayin'.


When I was a teen I had a GF who would do the same when I put my knee between her thighs. This was while we were both fully clothed and had jeans on. I think it had more to do with the GF than my knee technique.


----------



## WalterWhite (Sep 14, 2012)

Machiavelli, kissing is adultery in Judeo-Christian faiths. One does not have to have intercourse to cheat!


----------



## Banshee (May 23, 2012)

I would definitely walk away. Based on such a passionate kiss (caught on video), it is inevitable there is far more going on than simply "making out". They seemed far too "comfortable" in the video to suggest that they've gone much further... If a wife is able to so freely give herself to another, she's not worth staying for...


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

He should sue the Senator too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

